# Tundra Double Cab, 5.7 Liter To Tow Outback



## shorty (Jul 11, 2011)

Need help, we have been debating betweed he 260LF and the 277RL. The new government towing rate on a Tundra Dbl Cab is 98000. The 260FL shipping weight is 6615, carrying capacity is 1185,hitch weight is 810, and length is 32 feet. The 277RL shipping weight is 7360, carrying capacity is 1240, hitch is 870, and length is 34 ft. We love the 277RL and the dealer says that we will have no problem but we feel that it might be too much for our truck. Never camped before & this is what we have wanted to do for 30 yrs. and we want to be safe. Traveling will be me, dw, mother-in-law,& taco dog.


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

im towing an Outback 300BH 8800lb, 33' long. Reese Dual Cam Sway. no problem....with my 2008 Tundra DC with 5.7 V8 rated for 10200lb towing


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Your truck should be capable of hauling either trailer, but it will be pretty much maxed out. You will want a good hitch with integrated sway control, like an Equal-i-zer or a Reese Dual Cam. I don't think you'd really notice the difference in weight or length between the two trailers. The frontal area will be the same, and the other amounts are within 6 to 10 %. I'd base my decision between the two, on which trailer looks like it will fit my needs best.

I expect with either trailer, if you do much towing, it won't be long before you start thinking about a stronger tow vehicle.


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm pulling a 277RL with a 2011 Tundra 5.7L/Tow Package. I put it in Select and lock out 6th gear. It pulls all day at 2000RPM and 60-62 MPH with some downshifting(expected) on the hills. I'm getting consistent 10mpg towing. I havn't weighed, but the hitch weight is probably more than published and I have some stuff in th front pass-through, so I think I'm probably around 1000lbs on the hitch. I anticipated that and upgraded to 1200lb round bars from the 1000lb that I used with my old rig.. I'm also guess that I'm around 8000lbs loaded as I load light, it's only me and DW, and I don't carry anything in the bed. I havn't weighed with this trailer, but I'm probably a little over payload because I have a fiberglass bed cover and a Transfer Flow 47 gal fuel tank, but I'm 2000lb under towing capacity and under rear axle rating so I'm OK with what I have. I'm using the Reese Dual Cam and have no problems starting or stopping. Your truck will do fine with either trailer.


----------



## shorty (Jul 11, 2011)

First I would like to apologise for not thanking everyone after I entered my post. This is the first time that I posted on a forum. The suggestions are very helpful in deciding which trailer and tow system to choose.

Will consider all suggestions! We're ready to go camping!!!
Thank you very much, the Outbackers forum is great.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome to the site and good taste in trailers!!! So I have a 260FL and enjoy it. The first truck I pulled it with was a 2009 chev 1500 that had a GVWR of 7000 lbs and max trailer of 9600 lbs. So once I loaded the trailer propane battery water food, stuff in the box (fire wood and other camping essentials and non essentials:whistling: ... DW, the dog full tank of fuel and me I was over the 7000lbs a few times. Now I pull it with a 2500 hd, what a difference.

So looking at the toyoyta site http://www.toyota.ca...capacity#tp4_dc
So from that site, I may not have the numbers for your truck but by going from the 9800lbs towing capacity here is what I see.
GVWR= 7200lbs The most your truck can weigh including the actual tongue weight of the trailer
Curb= 5480 lbs just the truck nothing else
So that leaves you with about 1720 lbs. so 1720 lbs for you DW and anything else you put in your machine and the tongue weight.

So you will probably be always near the GVWR all the time. Some folks don't mind. I did and upgraded the TV. See my signature...

This is IMHO and some may think there is safety margin built into the truck (I'm sure there is) but should we be pulled over and the truck is put on the scale and we are over the GVWR what does one do? The sticker on the door is what is looked at when we are stopped. the one on my 2500 hd says the GVWR and the two axle ratings. nothing on max trailer weights.
So can the truck do it Yes. Can you keep the truck with in the limits is the real question. Load it up and drop it on a scale and see what you get.

Hope this helps.


----------

